# Onkyo 875 or 876



## organm (Dec 5, 2009)

Hi guys,

I have a chance to but an Onkyo 875 or 876. Might be able to get the 875 a fair bit cheaper. Just wondering if there is much difference between the two units?

Thanks


Mark


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Hi Mark, both receivers are excellent performers but if it was my money I would opt for the 876, it has Audyssey Dynamic EQ and THX Ultra 2 Plus rating IIRC, these new features may be of value to you but it is most certainly has a higher spec for sure.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

While it has a couple added ticks in the specs, some feel it was a the cost of a little bit of SQ. Swings and roundabouts really. FWIW, I cant fault the 875, but cant imagine me being able to tell the difference between the 5 or 6 either. Ive seen a couple people say they stopped using DEQ because it reduces overall SQ slightly but I cant comment directly on that one.

I think the price may be the only real distinguishing factor, but then if there isnt that much difference why not get the higher spec'd one.

I cant really offer a solid reason to choose between the two truth be told.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
There is some added functionality to the 876 namely Audyssey EQ and ISF Video Modes. There is way more that they share than what separates the 2 models. One nice aspect to the 875 is the upper range xx5 Series were made in Japan while everything since has been made in Malaysia.

If the difference is slight, I would go with the 876. If the difference is fairly large, I would be happy with the 875 as I actually am using it as a SSP. If there are other areas of your system that need upgrades, I would be more inclined to use the cost savings of the 875 towards upgrades elsewhere.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

875 has Audyssey too


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Whoops. I meant specifically Dynamic EQ and not MultEQ XT which they both share. My mistake.
Cheers,


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Thats cool. Just for clarification, they both are used for different things and the 875 just lacks the DEQ feature.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Mea Culpa. I should have made it more clear what I was referring to. Regardless, the updates in the 876 
did not make me even pause to consider upgrading. 

The 3007/5007 Series I did give some thought to updating to. However, the more I think about it, the more I realize I am going to wait for HDMI 1.4 AVR/SSP's before upgrading as the differences with the x05, x06, and 0007 Series are not exactly groundbreaking. All have HDMI 1.3, Reon Video Processing, Audyssey MultEQ XT, and THX Ultra 2. I know the 876 and3007 have Ultra 2 Plus, but that is not a huge change. I do like that the 3007/5007 offer ethernet updates of firmware and Internet Radio. Note I am speaking specifically to the TX-SR875 and the replacements to it specifically when describing the similar main features. The TX-NR3007 would be the closest replacement to the 875 as it also does not feature a toroidal power transformer. Something the 905/906, and 5007 offer.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Jungle Jack said:


> I should have made it more clear what I was referring to. Regardless, the updates in the 876 did not make me even pause to consider upgrading.
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> JJ


Cant argue with that :T


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

To the OP, Mark how much difference in price between the 875 & 876?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I agree that is the salient question. That and if there are any other aspects of his system in need of upgrade that the price difference could possible address.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

